# The rEVolution underway ...!



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

I really like the increased attention this is getting!!
https://cleantechnica.com/2016/11/22/1-million-ev-revolution-begins/

Top selling vehicles list on attached pic!


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Just wait and see what happens when Model 3 arrives....


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

Things are moving! Saw there was an EV in the new Cars 3 trailer. Seems to foreshadow the main character being rebuilt as an EV. If kids think EVs are the coolest thing ever not only will they bug their parents to look into the information but they themselves will want an EV when they grow up.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

News from France... mainly for EU readers I guess as I am not aware for the Zoe to make it across the car...
Anyways... guess it remains a decent little city car, with reasonably & relatively good sales up to now in Europe... Doubling the range to ~120-130 miles on EPA basis should help though the interior design still look a little like a toy on wheels to me... but then I am a 59 yr old long Beemer driver... so clearly not the ideal target buyer... plus... I hold a reservation to a spaceship on wheels which I'll wait for for years... 

https://www.netcarshow.com/renault/2017-zoe/?ref=ios


----------



## AlexanderFromGermany (Oct 9, 2016)

We, my wife and I have a 2014 zoe and the car is great as a daily driver in the city. Best is the charging with up to 43 kW. We will for sure buy the bigger battery if possible.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

And more on another (truly just) city car with some progress though... not sure if I should say news from Germany or news from Florida?... 
http://www.greencarreports.com/news...ic-drive-first-drive-of-electric-two-seat-car


----------



## AlexanderFromGermany (Oct 9, 2016)

At home we have a wallbox and charge at 11 kW. That is even better than the bolt...


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

AlexanderFromGermany said:


> At home we have a wallbox and charge at 11 kW. That is even better than the bolt...


Hervorragend... wird aber für das MODEL ≡ nicht reichen, oder?
Guten Abend und MfG aus Asien!
Michael
P.S. Brief German lesson for our M3OC friends!


----------



## AlexanderFromGermany (Oct 9, 2016)

Guten Abend Michael. 
I think we just install a Tesla Wall charger with 11 kW. Should be enough for overnight charging. Also i have the possibility of free 22 kW charging where i work.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

AlexanderFromGermany said:


> Guten Abend Michael.
> I think we just install a Tesla Wall charger with 11 kW. Should be enough for overnight charging. Also i have the possibility of free 22 kW charging where i work.


Ok dann, toll!!
I still have to get all that ready in my house in SW France ... two years to go... guess I have time...


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> And more on another (truly just) city car with some progress though... not sure if I should say news from Germany or news from Florida?...
> http://www.greencarreports.com/news...ic-drive-first-drive-of-electric-two-seat-car


Must be a six wheeled car and someone cut the back half off. Bet that SMARTS!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Journalists really can't help themselves in always having to present new EVs in relationship to T≡SLA!!  Seemingly decent design from the back though...

http://www.autoevolution.com/news/m...s-like-an-apt-tesla-model-3-rival-113320.html


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Emission-driven growth to boost sales of EV, according to a study by Morgan Stanley... but wait, what is wrong with this picture?! NO mention of T≡SLA in the entire article, although if anybody is 'heralding', it certainly is our favorite CA-based revolutionary carmaker, particularly with the launch of MODEL ≡?!
Of course, the recent claim that the latter would be delayed by as much as 12-18 months also originated from some guy at Morgan Stanley!! What is wrong with these guys?!

http://www.greencarreports.com/news...-boost-from-emissions-rules-on-engines-report


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Good challenge by Der Spiegel (famous German newspaper) to its leading national carmakers!
http://m.spiegel.de/international/b...tedFrom=www&referrrer=https://www.google.com/


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Like this one in the context of those who claim there is only limited demand for EV, let alone for T≡SLA...! 
http://www.businessinsider.com/tesla-will-never-have-to-worry-about-selling-cars-2016-12


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Follow-up from the Paris Climate agreement signed last April... & the Dieselgate... While this will not only benefit EV, if will without any doubt boost demand for hybrids & BEVs as of now... Not just in Europe (see Mexico City).
By the way, noticed significant increase of the amount of smog vs. 3 years ago while here in Shanghai this week... they & other large cities are likely to follow the leading 4 cities soon !!

http://uk.businessinsider.com/citie...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## Gilberto Pe-Curto (Oct 20, 2016)

Nano Flowcell
From Liechtenstein


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Gilberto Pe-Curto said:


> Nano Flowcell
> From Liechtenstein


Cool design. Don't know anything about this technology and how viable it would be then. You?
Um saludo...


----------



## Gilberto Pe-Curto (Oct 20, 2016)

Please use Google Translation if you use Chrome
http://www.motor24.pt/noticias/nanoflowcell-a-solucao-para-todos-os-problemas-eletricos/


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Another fresh article from Teslarati that echoes projections you start to see popping around more frequently... impact on demand for fossils fuels likely to be significant in a couple of decades...
The Tesla Effect: Why EVs will take a big bite out of oil demand
http://www.teslarati.com/tesla-effect-why-evs-take-bite-out-of-oil-demand/


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Funny, I land in Tokyo... and Google immediately has Honda news for me... Now that is AI!! 
As an aside, not sure what emotions this box stirs in me... 
http://thenextweb.com/cars/2016/12/06/honda-electric-car-emotions/


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Funny, I land in Tokyo... and Google immediately has Honda news for me... Now that is AI!!
> As an aside, not sure what emotions this box stirs in me...
> http://thenextweb.com/cars/2016/12/06/honda-electric-car-emotions/


Maybe as a shuttle bus you can call on your phone-app. Never as a personally owned vehicle.


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Funny, I land in Tokyo... and Google immediately has Honda news for me... Now that is AI!!
> As an aside, not sure what emotions this box stirs in me...
> http://thenextweb.com/cars/2016/12/06/honda-electric-car-emotions/


Mine would be female with a to-do list. That is one ugly car, looks like a food processor.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Good challenge by Der Spiegel (famous German newspaper) to its leading national carmakers!
> http://m.spiegel.de/international/b...tedFrom=www&referrrer=https://www.google.com/


The relatively conservative steps taken by German carmakers to stay on track with expected EV demand has German authorities concerned... hopefully they will encourage the transition rather than slow it down... yet the fact that this has gotten their attention is already significant!
http://www.greencarreports.com/news...armakers-vulnerable-to-electric-car-onslaught


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Remember how I was writing recently that _competition is healthy_ as it forces kaizen (for those who don't know, that's Japanese for - continuous... - improvement; you can tell where I just flew from! ). 
Courtesy of our friends at Evannex, this article highlights how Elon recognizes that and how T≡SLA actually welcomes and even _enables_ completion as he knows they will _*benefit*_ from it..!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806921907866046464


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

It's T≡SLA against all... 
more on protectionism... yet will it work?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807028239394893828


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> The relatively conservative steps taken by German carmakers to stay on track with expected EV demand has German authorities concerned... hopefully they will encourage the transition rather than slow it down... yet the fact that this has gotten their attention is already significant!
> http://www.greencarreports.com/news...armakers-vulnerable-to-electric-car-onslaught


More on German ICE battle to preserve the past... courtesy of Teslarati !
http://www.teslarati.com/german-auto-industry-inspired-by-tesla/


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Renault-Nissan was probably up to now one the most engaged _traditional_ carmakers when it comes to BEVs... amazing though Renault (only), reportedly holding 25% market position for EV in EU today, expects to sell merely 30k cars (80% of which in Zoe)... as one of the comments point out, a 60 kWh would help...

http://insideevs.com/renault-intends-to-add-a-more-affordable-electric-car-to-its-lineup/


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

We need more BEV's besides Tesla. 
Cheaper ones not necessarily also with autopilot. 
Maybe more expensive too, for those who don't want to buy a car from "that American upstart". 
But range should always be more than sufficient to sell those cars. 
So, please hurry up, other car makers, or you will be put out of business!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

MichelT3 said:


> We need more BEV's besides Tesla.
> Cheaper ones not necessarily also with autopilot.
> Maybe more expensive too, for those who don't want to buy a car from "that American upstart".
> But range should always be more than sufficient to sell those cars.
> So, please hurry up, other car makers, or you will be put out of business!


Yes, @MichelT3, and I would add to your plea to (traditional) carmakers: 'Be serious about it, those who look a little further than next year's profit, will be winners in the long run!' NOT just for compliance...!


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

Unless a miracle happens soon, I'm convinced that PSA (Peugeot, Citroën and DS-makes, sold globally except for the US and already partly owned by Chinese DongFeng Motor Corporation) is too late and will collapse in the next couple of years. 
That or it becomes a company producing Chinese cars for the EU market ...


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

MichelT3 said:


> Unless a miracle happens soon, I'm convinced that PSA (Peugeot, Citroën and DS-makes, sold globally except for the US and already partly owned by Chinese DongFeng Motor Corporation) is too late and will collapse in the next couple of years.
> That or it becomes a company producing Chinese cars for the EU market ...


Unless that Chinese part ownership is driving the change which Beijing is pushing for, in view of increasingly serious environmental concerns in big cities (Shanghai smog was _much_ worse than 3 years ago, for instance!)...
You are right that apart from a few DS PHEVs, PSA actually has been lagging behind... apart from a few intriguing concept cars and a good showing in the World Rally Championship!
In any case, I was always doubtful whether there was a future for PSA _*and*_ Renault; since the latter merged with Nissan, the former remains the LT weakling...


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Clear signs we've past the turning point for diesel cars and it's all benefit to EVs!
https://www.ft.com/content/b7d0c024-be1e-11e6-8b45-b8b81dd5d080


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Unless that Chinese part ownership is driving the change which Beijing is pushing for, in view of increasingly serious environmental concerns in big cities (Shanghai smog was _much_ worse than 3 years ago, for instance!)...
> You are right that apart from a few DS PHEVs, PSA actually has been lagging behind... apart from a few intriguing concept cars and a good showing in the World Rally Championship!
> In any case, I was always doubtful whether there was a future for PSA _*and*_ Renault; since the latter merged with Nissan, the former remains the LT weakling...


@MichelT3, check this out... you would think we have insider information... or ESP? 
So maybe some for PSA after all? (Sorry folks, the article is in French...)
http://www.challenges.fr/automobile...ctriques-au-prix-d-une-voiture-essence_442349


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

The EU agreed already two years ago (before dieselgate) that diesel cars (around 50 % now) will be phased out. 

(I sadly can't read the Financial Times article, without subscription...)


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

MichelT3 said:


> The EU agreed already two years ago (before dieselgate) that diesel cars (around 50 % now) will be phased out.
> 
> (I sadly can't read the Financial Times article, without subscription...)


Sorry, @MichelT3 , seems like can't access it any longer myself though at first I could via the Twitter... strange...


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> @MichelT3, check this out... you would think we have insider information... or ESP?
> So maybe some for PSA after all? (Sorry folks, the article is in French...)
> http://www.challenges.fr/automobile...ctriques-au-prix-d-une-voiture-essence_442349


I stay sceptical though, because the PSA BEV-cars will be based on ICE-models. So PSA isn't making a real switch, they are trying not to be left out, while just dragging their feet. Because a first car in 2019, and just four in 2021, isn't really making an effort.
Good thing is that they plan to adopt the Renault scheme in which you buy the car and lease the batteries. Freeing buyers from the risk/fear of battery degradation (40 % GM?!).

Ah, it really is at the instigation of DongFeng that PSA is making this move! Just rational think on our part, I would say.
A disappointment thought that around 2019-2020 they plan to build just 40-50,000 units, all to be sold in China... 

And 450 km EU norm (realisticly 300 km / 185 m) with a just 50 kWh battery ... in 2019? And charge times of 8 hours at home??? That's just ridiculous!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Reasons to be (not insanely...) optimistic?
http://www.greencarreports.com/news...presidency-have-on-electric-cars-poll-results
And how much more would people be if they had all seen the Bruno Seba video on clean disruption Trev recently posted (check out post #18 in https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/teslarati-confirms-high-expectations.2022/ )


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

GREAT article so can't resist sharing it with y'all! 
http://www.thedrive.com/tech/6693/the-tesla-killers-were-the-biggest-disappointment-of-2016


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Is Chrysler truly opening the door(s)...?  Apart from being rear design challenged, IMHO, this concept comes with interesting potential - yet no indication on if & when it would be produced... wait & see...
http://www.theverge.com/2017/1/3/14149988/chrysler-portal-minivan-concept-electric-self-driving


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

Tesla has surely given the flywheel a huge kick. Finally more and more carmakers seem to be jumping on the train. At a distance of 5-10 years. 
But hey! They are finally moving, we should be glad!


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

The Chrysler 'Chortal' is the ugliest one that I have seen yet. They don't say how many clowns it will hold.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

The title says it all (source: KPMG study)!
Noteworthy excerpt:
'-93% of those surveyed plan to invest in EVs over the next five years'
Go for it, guys! 
http://www.treehugger.com/cars/even-auto-execs-say-electric-cars-will-dominate-2025.html


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> The title says it all (source: KPMG study)!
> Noteworthy excerpt:
> '-93% of those surveyed plan to invest in EVs over the next five years'
> Go it, guys!
> http://www.treehugger.com/cars/even-auto-execs-say-electric-cars-will-dominate-2025.html


Another quotation which makes this one extremely relevant:

_"In past instances of technological disruption (the shift from landlines to cell phones, for example), insiders and experts within the incumbent industries were often more-not less-likely to miss the disruption that was coming. At some point, however, the disruption becomes inevitable, and those incumbents will start scrambling to stay relevant. 
Business Green reports on a new survey of auto executives from KPMG which suggests we may be reaching that point."
_
If this is true - and I also believe so - the transition is already past it's difficult beginning and moving fast now.
Thanks to Tesla, imho.


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

The suddenness of this 'about face' is astonishing considering that just a month ago a survey was reporting just the opposite.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Dyson mooting an electric car?
Would it be yet another 'T≡SLA-killer' ) or rather a Leaf-blower? 
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...e-from-tesla-stokes-electric-car-expectations


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Dyson mooting an electric car?
> Would it be yet another 'T≡SLA-killer' ) or rather a Leaf-blower?
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...e-from-tesla-stokes-electric-car-expectations


Welllll, Dyson did totally transform and improve the vacuum cleaner world. Which was almost at a standstill.
So, if hey put up that kind of innovation into cars, maybe, just maybe, that could cause another transformation.
What can we think up with a non-fossil energy source and turbines to deliver power?


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

NextEV announcing nextSUV... and targets Model X ... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/820314649040220163


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> NextEV announcing nextSUV... and targets Model X ...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/820314649040220163


To have become the BEV's industry's benchmark and inspirator for all traditional as well as new car companies is a huge compliment in itself. That was one of the aims at starting Tesla.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

The Light comes from the West... CARB... and T≡SLA! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/822214505501523971


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

The world will be more Fabby thanks to Ford... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/822180220778217475


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> The world will be more Fabby thanks to Ford...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/822180220778217475


My god how horrendous these Ford's are!


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

A lot of guys buy pickups as an extension for their short...ah...member. People that use pickups for actual work don't buy them with all that geegaw because those are the first bits to get broken off, ouch!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Wow... this one is scary... I don't like to be aggressive yet this is a _ridiculous_ argument, no? Seems like it could be debunked piece by piece... yet I'm in my soothing, 'keep it all serene' mode tonight, so forgive me for not having the energy... 
You could say, why I am posting it...? Well, as some of you have written before, 'I continue to be amazed by our intelligence' so it feels good to know we know better! 
http://www.thedrive.com/opinion/7035/electric-cars-are-going-nowhere-fast


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Wow... this one is scary... I don't like to be aggressive yet this is a _ridiculous_ argument, no? Seems like it could be debunked piece by piece... yet I'm in my soothing, 'keep it all serene' mode tonight, so forgive me for not having the energy...
> You could say, why I am posting it...? Well, as some of you have written before, 'I continue to be amazed by our intelligence' so it feels good to know we know better!
> http://www.thedrive.com/opinion/7035/electric-cars-are-going-nowhere-fast


Desperately looking for arguments because the author has a personal grudge against BEV, seems to me to be the essence of this 'article'.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

The impact of California on the progress towards rEVolution and ever better BEVs deserves eternal recognition! It is obviously _not a coincidence_ T≡SLA originated there!
Kudo from an Italian-Belgian currently sitting in Texas... 
http://www.greencarreports.com/news...hould-raise-zero-emission-requirements-report


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Well done, Renault-Nissan-Misubishi!
On a side note, hope they don't add Subaru, Mazda, etc... that would make for a heck of a company name!! 
Also, with regards to the #1 post, all we T≡SLA aficionados have to do is to wait 2, max. 3 years at best and there will be yet another party in Palo Alto! 
http://insideevs.com/renault-nissan-plus-mitsubishi-equals-1-in-global-ev-sales-by-huge-margin/


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

I wanted to say: One word: Range.
But I think I add two more: Charging capability.

Not really serious competitors to Tesla. But Renault-Nissan-Mitsubishi may fill in the bottom market.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Toyota has a 'fool cell' problem?! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831995613776576512


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Hopefully they'll also make the exterior design more appealing than the Beemer iSeries... and than BYD's... 
https://www.bloomberg.com/amp/news/...be-pushes-ahead-on-suv-despite-government-jam


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Another one - by an anonymous contributor- on the topic of _disruption_... and how the key is to spot them early before the strong inflection point! Obviously Niedemeyer did not get it in 2014... 
https://cleantechnica.com/2017/02/21/tesla-not-car-revolution/


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Another one - by an anonymous contributor- on the topic of _disruption_... and how the key is to spot them early before the strong inflection point! Obviously Niedemeyer did not get it in 2014...
> https://cleantechnica.com/2017/02/21/tesla-not-car-revolution/


Niedemeyer is proof positive that you cannot count the ungulate mammals by counting the ungulate mammal's posterior regions.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

A bit of constructive, "keep your eyes open objectively" analysis in an otherwise bearish* month closing... 
https://futurism.com/ready-for-edit-7-ways-tesla-is-changing-everything/amp/

* As always, the infamous Montana Skeptic (Seeking Alpha) leads, and by far... - the Yogi charge!?
http://seekingalpha.com/article/405...ut-capital-raise-skeptics-critics-strike-back
This guy really leaves me _speechless_...


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

@TrevP & other Canadian friends... funny to see this article from what looks to be one you guys' papers _tweeted by a French EV rental car company !!_ And look at the pic: if it isn't your Ultra White acquaintances the Subasic's?! 
It's a small, small (EV) world... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839031567003627521


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Michael Russo said:


> @TrevP & other Canadian friends... funny to see this article from what looks to be one you guys' papers _tweeted by a French EV rental car company !!_ And look at the pic: if it isn't your Ultra White acquaintances the Subasic's?!
> It's a small, small (EV) world...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839031567003627521


Yep, that's Mike and Tammy from Calgary


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> @TrevP & other Canadian friends... funny to see this article from what looks to be one you guys' papers _tweeted by a French EV rental car company !!_ And look at the pic: if it isn't your Ultra White acquaintances the Subasic's?!
> It's a small, small (EV) world...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839031567003627521


Hey, thanks for the link. Mike's video last week mentioned that they were going to be in the news, but I hadn't seen the article.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Could the change of the production car be this radical, look that good? Wow... Talk about turning one! 
Not that I'd trade my Midnight S≡R≡NITY, but being objective, talk about turning one! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839883071524585473


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Why do designers think EVs should look like Transformers?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Could the change of the production car be this radical, look that good? Wow...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839883071524585473


Answer: no
That was the concept car.
What we're actually getting is the same exact car with a refreshed front and rear end.
At least it won't have the fish/frog bug-eye look anymore.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

garsh said:


> Answer: no. That was the concept car.
> What we're actually getting is the same exact car with a refreshed front and rear end.


Thought as much, thanks. Yet kinda think it's too bad, no?


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

Update: https://www.google.com/search?q=201...q8zSAhVHi1QKHQgkDB4Q_AUICSgC&biw=1440&bih=687


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Badback said:


> Update: https://www.google.com/search?q=201...q8zSAhVHi1QKHQgkDB4Q_AUICSgC&biw=1440&bih=687


https://www.google.com/search?q=nissan+ids+concept&tbm=isch
and
https://www.google.com/search?q=2018+nissan+leaf+spy+shots&tbm=isch

Nissan said that the new Leaf would take design cues from the IDS Concept. I think all they really did was replace the frog-eye headlights with something similar to the concept.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Another domino about to fall amongst the reputable European ICE carmakers... (though this one is now Chinese-owned...)?
Volvo going towards BEVs... slowly on the right track...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846044169156087812


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Courtesy of Teslarati - this is waaaaay too good to pass! Fabulous article from a _Canadian_ energy expert which outlines with mucho data why EV are THE solution of choice with few to no alternatives for the foreseeable future! Particularly effective in debunking typically questions naysayers or skeptics will ask you about ever enhanced grid cleanliness, emissions reductions, relative efficiency and battery recyclability! Great stuff! Thank you, Canada! :rainbow::house:

Energy expert explains why Tesla and the electric car industry is here to stay
http://www.teslarati.com/energy-expert-says-tesla-electric-vehicle-industry-here-stay/


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Don't know about y'all, but apart from the grille, more than a bit passé, and the excessive references to other brand designs (mazguar... of jagda?) this does look like an EV with potential, if this price target sticks... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855451245569507329


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

of course, 2020....


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> of course, 2020....


@MelindaV , yes... but think of it this way: 
Midnight S≡R≡NITY will only be ~1 year old!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

my point was more that every manufacture is claiming to now have a fantastic mass market EV ready to sell in 2020. Most of them wild concept cars at this time, which we all know that with the exception of Tesla, most every manufactures concepts look/feel nothing like their eventual production cars.

so either 2020 will be the year of the EV or it will be the year everyone forgets about what was said between 2015-2017.


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Don't know about y'all, but apart from the grille, more than a bit passé, and the excessive references to other brand designs (mazguar... of jagda?) this does look like an EV with potential, if this price target sticks...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855451245569507329


Gee, it has an all glass roof. Wonder where they got that idea?


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Another 2020 EV promise? IMHO, we've seen better designs from Genesis: I really don't care for this faux Bentley Continental back... and... this grille?!?!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855915894064787458


----------



## Daliman (Apr 20, 2016)

Hate the front and the grill. Likely terrible for the aerodynamics. Hoping Hyundai will produce an electric SUV soon.


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Another 2020 EV promise? IMHO, we've seen better designs from Genesis: I really don't care for this faux Bentley Continental back... and... this grille?!?!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855915894064787458


It flips up to be used as a charcoal grill for kebobs on the go.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Listening to the radio broadcast of my Mariners (sigh...), there was a dealership commercial... at the end in the 'small print' they noted the discount/rebate was for combustion engine vehicles only... I wasn't really paying attention to the first part of the commercial, but pretty sure it was for trucks, but thought that was interesting that dealerships are getting to a point where they need to specify ICE vs EV (or other alternately powered) vehicles in their specials!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Bring it on, Volvo, bring it on... 
Note the absence of details on charging standard...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858418128283254784


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Bring it on, Volvo, bring it on...
> Note the absence of details on charging standard...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858418128283254784


And it's FWD.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Badback said:


> And it's FWD.


Good observation - would have been a killer for me if T≡SLA did not exist...


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

A Karma to be revered?? 
Wishing them more success than during Fisher time... too bad it's still only a PHEV...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859487237125353472


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

What was I just saying 'bout 2 million vehicles ten years from now not being all that much?! And this is just intentions for the US only! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859482815666237440


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Very informative recent study of EV owners around the world, courtesy of Evannex, showing that once switch is made, the vast majority remain fully charged! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860815558371135488


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Very low range, coupled with 'worse than econobox' design. definitely _hindered Mahyndra EV_ the UK... 
Checking out...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860887030749949953


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Apart from a _rather unimaginative front_ look (aah, these grilles!), this could possibly be one of the few intriguing options had T≡SLA not designed Model ≡... but, if final price ends up being up to £55k/€70k/$70k, i.e. much closer the low end of the Model S range, that will seriously curtail its potential... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860857153032159233


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Expect this to yield neither weirdmobile nor econobox...
> 
> http://markets.businessinsider.com/news/stocks/ferrari-is-taking-on-tesla-2017-5-1001990535
> 
> Ok, I am biased... :italy::shootingstar:


Michael, busted link.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Badback said:


> Michael, busted link.


Yep! Sorry, something must have come up.... Probaby hacked by Lamborghini (i.e. VW-Audi)!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Energi?!?! How unimaginative... 
Am.Not.Energi-Zed by these baby PHEV steps by Ford Motor Cy...! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862296643173060609


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

India: evidently another yuuuuge potential market for EVs, though probably not only for Model S/X, or even Model ≡... but a giant step for humanity... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863786174065909761


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

More on the Indian potential, as reported yesterday by Evannex:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866156602948292610


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

the Oregon EV advocacy group 'Fourth' has just opened up an EV showroom in Portland. They don't sell vehicles, but are available to spread the word, educate the public and be a resource for charging solutions and match your individual situation to an appropriate EV. Here's a video on Transport Evolved's youtube channel on it




(note the local deal association's rep's positive comments on EVs and their future)


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

I dedicate this post to my grandfather, who worked for Borgward ~55 years ago (note: he did not need to speak Chinese at the time...):


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872892312187273217


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

America.is.going.electric !! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875523890763751425


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

In the meantime, Nissan is preparing to turn a new one... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877622790077198336


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Though they're definitely not in pole position (), Volvo seems headed in the right direction... (as a reminder, 'Volvo' in Latin means 'I turn' if I remember correctly... )


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877591224768647168


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I have to say, with $12k "customer cash," the Focus Electric is incredibly tempting for the price.
I would be very tempted to check it out if I didn't have a 3 on the way.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

JWardell said:


> I have to say, with $12k "customer cash," the Focus Electric is incredibly tempting for the price.
> I would be very tempted to check it out if I didn't have a 3 on the way.
> 
> View attachment 1995


Prices are around $19k by me. For those who have a long wait for the 3 or haven't reserved one, the FFE might be a good option. Don't understand why anyone would skip this deal for a Nissan Leaf.

I bought a used 2012 FFE and it's an awesome commuter car! The 2017s are even better with a range of 115 miles.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Though not conclusive, this is an interesting analysis of a potential metric of future success... To be watched...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879974435389718528


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Though not conclusive, this is an interesting analysis of a potential metric of future success... To be watched...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879974435389718528


So, why isn't Tesla included in the 'Number of Employees" graph?


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Badback said:


> So, why isn't Tesla included in the 'Number of Employees" graph?


Good question. I asked @GeneL at Teslarati, who explained that the intent of the writer was to focus on who was coming & going amongst EV _startups_... as opposed to the established winner from Palo Alto!


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

ATTN: Only 3 months left before the September 29th premiere of Model 3 deliveries!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Does it really look that different to you on the outside? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881150792224444416


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Does it really look that different to you on the outside?


Nope. From previous spy photos, it's the same chassis, same doors. They've just changed the front and rear clips.


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

Now it looks like "Space Frog".


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Very interesting interview. Kinda open up my eyes - for one the very first time, I'll plead guilty... - to the almost inevitable yet also profitable advent of shared EVs down the road...






Of course, as they said, a bit harder for me 'cause it's _generational_...


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

And this comes from Germany! Interesting...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885878156305084420


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

This is a very sizeable proportion, considering the total number cars sold per year is ~80 million!!! Time to beef up those EV capacities, carmakers! And, yes, there will be room for more than T≡SLA, so enough of the T≡SLA-killer nonsense! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886239766076952578


----------



## ModFather (Apr 3, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> This is a very sizeable proportion, considering the total number cars sold per year is ~80 million!!! Time to beef up those EV capacities, carmakers! And, yes, there will be room for more than T≡SLA, so enough of the T≡SLA-killer nonsense!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886239766076952578


Someone asked in a thread here if we EV drivers thought (foolishly) that we as individuals were "saving the planet." The answer is "no". But when you look at the question from the standpoint of 40% x 80M cars = 32M EVs on the road within 5 years, the answer is a resounding "YES!"

The next step is to convert ALL recharging options (home and public) to solar..........now we are really talking turkey with regards to saving the planet! Another way that TESLA has a huge jump on the competition is that they are beginning to convert Superchargers to Solarchargers. Ain't no way the competition can keep up in the short term and most of them not even in the long term! I get all chicken skin being a pioneer and just thinking about it!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Spy shot of the new Nissan Leaf... heads up to a special report in this weekend episod of the M3OC show!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886209113016987648


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I stopped by a nearby Ford dealer today to test drive the Focus Electric.

First, I confirmed, the 12k incentive is true.

That means the Focus Electric can be had for 29k - 12k -7.5k tax = $9500. Holy crap!

They never had anyone stop in for a FE test drive before, so several employees looked into the incentive and confirmed it. They also said this incentive goes through October.

Now for the drive experience. Well, getting past the mandatory tan interior is the first hard part. Then you open the hatchback, the one feature I wish the Model 3 had, and find out nearly the whole thing is taken up with a giant battery box! Seriously, you can't even put many groceries in there. Horrible use of space. I popped the hood just to confirm and yes, it is full of engine bits. Bad, Ford. Bad.

Then I drove it. Handling and steering is decently tight as has always been true of the Focus. But low-end acceleration is clearly software limited. Not impressive at all. There's gratuitous amount of creep after stopping too. All in all it seems to drive just like a normal car, just without any noise. But I know it is capable of more low-end torque and grunt. Again, bad, Ford.

So I will be passing on the car, but honestly keep it in mind to recommend for folks who like IJACs (It's Just A Car). At less than ten grand it's an absolute steal.

We then proceeded to the Mazda dealership to have some fun test drives, and may be bringing home a CX-5 very soon.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

If you are still skeptical that we are on the verge of disruptional, thereby exponential growth of EV sales around the world during the next 5-10 years, and beyond, check out this excellent article by Evannex, particularly the embedded projected sales graph!! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886542145276059653


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Ok, as the article reminds us, it's just a concept highly unlikely to be commercially available yet it is, IMHO, a nice illustration of some of the most recent Renault design options...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886557154932641798


----------



## ModFather (Apr 3, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Ok, as the article reminds us, it's just a concept highly unlikely to be commercially available yet it is, IMHO, a nice illustration of some of the most recent Renault design options...


The article breathlessly states, "This sexy shape can also hit 60 miles per hour in under four seconds."







I wonder how this "sexy shape" will feel about a TESLA family sedan beating them off the line at 2.4 seconds?


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

ModFather said:


> The article breathlessly states, "This sexy shape can also hit 60 miles per hour in under four seconds."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that 'sexy shapes' that are just concepts don't actually '_feel_' anything...


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Ok, as the article reminds us, it's just a concept highly unlikely to be commercially available yet it is, IMHO, a nice illustration of some of the most recent Renault design options...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886557154932641798


Finally, a car where I can drive while lying down.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Na, wenn Angie das selbst sagt... (Well, if Angie herself says it...!)

Go for it, Deutschland! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886617073568317440


----------



## ModFather (Apr 3, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Na, wenn Angie das selbst sagt... (Well, if Angie herself says it...!)
> 
> Go for it, Deutschland!


Too little, too late?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I think we are right at the point, the first half of 2017, when the governments and the car industry, are suddenly realizing electric cars are the future and scrambling to make decisions and developments.

This is ONLY because of Tesla. The EV-1 showed it was possible decades ago, but they all just sat on their oil-lobbied haunches until someone else proved it to them. Only once Tesla proved it was sustainable, and also got over the Model 3 "this is really happening" hump in the last few months that it was affordable, is everyone taking it seriously.

I am laughing to watch them all scramble, but also thrilled it is actually happening. Can't wait to see what it's like 10 years from now.


----------



## EVfusion (Mar 10, 2017)

JWardell said:


> ...This is ONLY because of Tesla. The EV-1 showed it was possible decades ago ...


@JWardell, I agree, we are at a tipping point and I fully share your excitement about the future. I think there's a good chance the scramble will rapidly become an avalanche.

IMO, GM's aim with EV-1 was to show that general use EV sedans were impractical, _and in a sense they were right at the time_. They showed that battery technology did not allow practical range and price for such a car. *The genius of Tesla was to find the solution because ultimately this is a battery story. Gigafactory 1* broke that nexus - many thought Elon was mad to build it but we now have predictions of the need for 40 Gigafactories ... the coming avalanche.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Fun_for_the_grandkids said:


> @JWardell...many thought Elon was mad...


Now doesn't this statement remind us of the mad scientist Nikola Tesla himself?!


----------



## Daliman (Apr 20, 2016)

I agree. We have been hovering at the bottom of the S curve for a few years. Tesla has been the only company feeding the Yeast. They built the structure needed to push the curve vertical, Giggafactory and Superchargers. The 400000 reservations for the Model 3 made the future shape of the curve obvious. It is a matter for the major ICE companies of when can they say there is no choice. We must do this or die.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

EMotionally happy to wish Henrik Fisker best of luck on his second attempt, yet before they can really 'challenge' T≡SLA, a lot of water will flow under the bridge..! 

http://amp.usatoday.com/story/550801001/


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Looks like a disgruntled Smart designer decided to go take a bet somewhere else... 
But, hey, for $5,300 in the congested & polluted Chinese metropolises, why not?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/896319026485395460


----------



## Roderick80 (Jul 21, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> Looks like a disgruntled Smart designer decided to go take a bet somewhere else...
> But, hey, for $5,300 in the congested & polluted Chinese metropolises, why not?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/896319026485395460


Didn't Urkel have one of these?


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Had not caught up with this, you...?

https://futurism.com/nissans-2018-leaf-will-cost-5000-less-than-teslas-model-3/amp/

Note the somewhat disingenuous comparison between the expected 40 kWh battery for the new Leaf with the larger longer range (est.) 75 kWh for the 310 miles Model 3 though the title really suggests a side by side with the base 220 miles version which will start @ $35k...
You would almost think some journalists take us all for fools, no?

Or...are we...?!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Great stuff - how to debunk key naysayers' dated arguments... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/896508597315796993


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Perfectly fitting under the title of this thread... 
Courtesy of Evannex, relaying this interesting data-filled Bloomberg article obviously written in the U.K.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899055704165580800


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Another EU country draws a line in the sand: no more new ICE cars sold by 2032!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/905541822369419264
Well done... even the Loch Ness 'monster' might show up to join the party by then!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

This lack of vision, or of technology leadership, or maybe of both... is kinda odd for the Nagoya giant, isn't it? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/906911136041365505


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Evannex aptly relays Jalopnik's denunciation to the deliberately misleading 'electrified' label ICE makers are touting everywhere thinking they can fool us all. It won't work. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908059404897058819


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Thanks for posting/tweeting this, they make a good point. I glanced over several of these announcements recently, and I assumed they meant full electric battery EVs. Now they are just going to confuse the population more by coming up for another name for hybrid.
These companies refuse to look at the big picture. No one want the complexity and maintenance of a two-engine vehicle.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Will it really matter once everyone is exposed to Model 3 awesomeness?? I think not!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

And I could see 30-40% of these to be from T≡SLA... conservatively... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908783534428622848


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Renault-Nissan(Mitsubishi), probably one of the most seriously committed previously ICE carmaker out there, maybe with Daimler...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908763374330228736


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

To be considered in connection with previous post... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909009934934822912


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Better late than never? Mazda plans to have a non plugin hybrid for 2019 and a hybrid or electric across all lines by 2030 with a 50% emissions reduction by then and 90% by 2050



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908758567141900289https://twitter.com/rt_com/status/908758567141900289


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Complementary article on Mazda's 'electrification' plans... 2030?! The Jeopardy question: 'what is a laggard?' 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909746072129589250%5B%2FMED


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Talk of news that is likely to suck some air... 

Dyson to Spend £1 Billion Making 'Radical' Electric Car
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...o-spend-1-billion-making-its-own-electric-car
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...o-spend-1-billion-making-its-own-electric-car

Seriously, this was mooted some time ago as part of the Sakti3 purchase by Dyson from Ann Marie Sastry 18 months ago... big additional commitment on their part...

https://amp.theguardian.com/environ...c-car-development-could-become-the-next-tesla


----------



## Topher (May 11, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> And I could see 30-40% of these to be from T≡SLA... conservatively...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908783534428622848


Well at 500,000 Model 3s per year, that is 57% in just that model...

It seems more likely to me that Tesla won't gain more the 25-30% of the market. And be producing 1.5 Million cars per year. That means more like 58 Million EVs on the road. At least.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Complementary article by UK journal the Guardian on Dyson's EV investment:

https://amp.theguardian.com/technology/2017/sep/26/james-dyson-electric-car-2020


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Complementary article by UK journal the Guardian on Dyson's EV investment:
> 
> https://amp.theguardian.com/technology/2017/sep/26/james-dyson-electric-car-2020


LOL... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/913303800726867968


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

Dyson sucks. HA HA!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

After I spent nearly a full month this summer obsessing over the new Dyson hair dryer and finally convinced myself I don't need one, I was saying to myself they should be the next EV automaker! I should look into becoming a fortune teller!
(and for anyone that's not seen or heard of the hair dryer, OMG, go check it out!)


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> After I spent nearly a full month this summer obsessing over the new Dyson hair dryer and finally convinced myself I don't need one, I was saying to myself they should be the next EV automaker! I should look into becoming a fortune teller!
> (and for anyone that's not seen or heard of the hair dryer, OMG, go check it out!)


That is pretty cool, Melinda! Get why you're obsessing... and why you might not have taken it (costs as much as a sweeper! )

I can see where their line of advertisement will go :


Michael Russo said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/913303800726867968


'The Dyson _*DragRacer*_ tm EV

Fastest electric motor...
Designed for _*fast*_ driving !'


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> After I spent nearly a full month this summer obsessing over the new Dyson hair dryer and finally convinced myself I don't need one, I was saying to myself they should be the next EV automaker! I should look into becoming a fortune teller!
> (and for anyone that's not seen or heard of the hair dryer, OMG, go check it out!)


Side note - I got it for my wife earlier in the year and she absolutely loves it!


----------



## Mdl32017 (Sep 23, 2017)

I am waiting for Dyson to make their hair dryer cordless


----------



## Rick59 (Jul 20, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> After I spent nearly a full month this summer obsessing over the new Dyson hair dryer and finally convinced myself I don't need one, I was saying to myself they should be the next EV automaker! I should look into becoming a fortune teller!
> (and for anyone that's not seen or heard of the hair dryer, OMG, go check it out!)


I looked at the ad. Wow! If I had enough hair, I would definitely get it.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Rick59 said:


> I looked at the ad. Wow! If I had enough hair, I would definitely get it.


The pups probably would like it : )


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

This is unlikely to make the beauties with the Cavallino Rampante more affordable, yet I kinda dig the idea... 

https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2017/10/05...c-one-day-whether-fans-want-it-to-or-not.html


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

I would definitely buy a $400 hair dryer for my OTHER (MHFC), if it made her butt smaller.


----------



## Rick59 (Jul 20, 2016)

Badback said:


> I would definitely buy a $400 hair dryer for my OTHER (MHFC), if it made her butt smaller.


OMG Badback. Does your wife read these posts? Not counting today, how long married? I will pray for you.


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

Rick59 said:


> OMG Badback. Does your wife read these posts? Not counting today, how long married? I will pray for you.


Not married. Not sure if she can read either.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Excellent article by Chad, writing for Teslarati

Automakers come to accept that the EV revolution has begun
http://www.teslarati.com/automakers-come-acceptance-ev-revolution-begun/


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Badback said:


> Not married.


Well, not after _that_ post.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/913303800726867968


More tease on the Dyson EV, this time from fellow Brit Andy Palmer at Aston Martin... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/912990215962337287


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> More tease on the Dyson EV, this from fellow Brit Andy Palmer at Aston Martin...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/912990215962337287


Let's see if they are still joking and teasing when Dyson is selling English electric cars.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Mission E testing against an S and X

https://www.autoblog.com/2017/10/04/porsche-mission-e-caught-testing-against-teslas-spy-photos/


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

A bit of a stunning position from Dottore Marchionne... rowing against the flow..?! 

https://cleantechnica.com/2017/10/08/electric-cars-global-threat-says-marchionne/


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

The prospects for the increasingly fast growth of EV sales getting more and more attention on mainstream media!

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/innovations/wp/2017/10/11/why-2017-will-go-down-as-the-beginning-of-the-end-of-the-internal-combustion-engine/


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

This will have some Volvo fans concerned...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/921421977772060673


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Interesting move by China's BYD to establish a springboard into North Africa... and Europe...

https://en.yabiladi.com/articles/amp/60053/china-s-build-plant-tangier-joining.html


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Only a few of these may actually materialize this year... yet it's kind of a fun exercise as we're about to say buh bye to 2017!! 

2 Dozen Electric Vehicle Predictions For 2018

https://cleantechnica.com/2017/12/31/2-dozen-electric-vehicle-predictions-2018/


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Only a few of these may actually materialize this year... yet it's kind of a fun exercise as we're about to say buh bye to 2017!!
> 
> 2 Dozen Electric Vehicle Predictions For 2018
> 
> https://cleantechnica.com/2017/12/31/2-dozen-electric-vehicle-predictions-2018/


I think these predictions are too much US minded. Apart from Tesla most developements are in China and EU. 
Further do they seem rather pessimistic; we've seen more in 2017 and this transition is also an S-curve.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

MichelT3 said:


> I think these predictions are too much US minded. Apart from Tesla most developements are in China and EU.
> Further do they seem rather pessimistic; we've seen more in 2017 and this transition is also an S-curve.


Like your optimism, Michel! And looking forward to these - and many others outside America...  - to be met or surpassed!
Happy 2018 EV motoring...


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

Nothing changes if you’re not optimistic. 
I expect that much awaited announcement for a second Giga-Factory, in Europe. Maybe also one in Mexico, Brazil or Argentina, for the South-American market. Producing Solar panels, roofs, batteries, supercharger stations and cars. Building those GF’s from 2019-2025. 

I expect a boost from VAG, BMW and Daimler-Benz. In car development but also charging infrastructure in EU. Maybe even surpassing charging speed of Tesla. 
The MAN truck (semi) company has already announced an electric one, which will be launched. Renault-Nissan will do the same. Further I expect a flurry of small and medium sized delivery vans and busses, especially for inner city driving, being announced or even launched. PSA is getting more and more in financial trouble. Renault-Nissan will announce a 100% switch to BEV by 2022. As will all Korean and Japanese brands. 

China will start penetrating World and EU markets with cheap 200 km BEV versions. Maybe they will use their investments in ICE-carmakers to push them - or bigger battery versions - under an established brandname. 

Solar rooftiles and home batteries will see a similar increase. Not yet a real ramp up, but getting closer and getting more and more acknowledgment. 

To end pessimistic; I don’t any more expect EU deliveries of Model 3 to start in 2018.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

@MichelT3 , I was going to star this one until I read your last sentence... 
I don't think you are pessimistic, just trying to manage your own expectations... which is ok.

Personally, I would not exclude seeing EU deliveries, certainly for early reservations, starting before YE18. For sure, this will depend where Fremont stands with weekly production output by mid-year. Anyways, I remain confident this car is THE one worth waiting for!


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

I agree with you completely @Michael Russo .
Just that I think the slowness of the ramp up plus preference for US deliveries makes it unlikely that we will get them in Europe this year.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

MichelT3 said:


> I agree with you completely @Michael Russo .
> Just that I think the slowness of the ramp up plus preference for US deliveries makes it unlikely that we will get them in Europe this year.


For sure these will be driving factors yet I trust we'll see a very strong ramp-up in the 1H18...


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

Of course I dearly hope that my expectation won't come out.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Is Dott. Marchionne finally awakening?! Of course, not with a great deal of enthusiasm... 'we do it because we have to do it'!

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-to-make-an-electric-supercar-marchionne-says

Mind you, can't wait the see the 'fastest SUV from Maranello...! 
Not that I could ever afford it...


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

OMG! It's really all down to little boys who are peeved that the new nerdy boy on the block has taken away their glamour.
They still don't believe in BEV's, but need to make them, to show the new boy that they are better at the game.
Not that they want to see BEV's to become a success, nor make them with enthusiasm. They make them just to piss off and drive off the nerdy boy from what they consider to be their playground. And they do everything to sabotage the new boy. All a game of "my pecker is bigger than yours".


I'm afraid Elon hasn't taken the childishness and stupidity of the car sector into account.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> Is Dott. Marchionne finally awakening?! Of course, not with a great deal of enthusiasm... 'we do it because we have to do it'!
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-to-make-an-electric-supercar-marchionne-says
> 
> ...


Wow, it is truly amazing to see every fringe edge of transportation being influenced by a tiny and by all accounts insignificant start up company like Tesla. Only a few years ago the entire industry wrote them off as doomed to fail and turned up their noses when asked about them. Now Tesla has everyone's attention from the Big-Rig's to sports cars, everybody is playing catch up and talking like it's going to be easy. Can't wait to see what the future holds! Here are a couple more interesting quotes from the article that caught my attention:

"Marchionne predicted that carmakers will have less than a decade to reinvent themselves to survive in the world of new technologies"...........And while Ferrari is chasing Tesla they also state......."while makers of run-of-the-mill people transporters will confront disruptors including Tesla"


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Methinks this is one of the EV start-ups to be mostly reckoned with...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958671509547028480


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> Methinks this is one of the EV start-ups to be mostly reckoned with...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958671509547028480


Good find, that will be an interesting one to watch. It's actually nice seeing a startup that isn't targeting the high end sports car ala Tesla model first. I hope some of these companies survive but I truly believe they all vastly underestimate the difficulty of bringing a car to market.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Great debunking article to use with skeptical family, friends & colleagues!!

https://cleantechnica.com/2018/02/19/electric-car-well-to-wheel-emissions-myth/


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

If you've got $4.4M, and like super speed, you may like the Owl... or you may want to one new T≡SLA Roadster in almost 18 different colors (assuming they ever make that many... ):


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965229552405483520


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Great debunking article to use with skeptical family, friends & colleagues!!
> 
> https://cleantechnica.com/2018/02/19/electric-car-well-to-wheel-emissions-myth/


Unfortunately, skeptics will not trust any article coming from "cleantechnica".


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

garsh said:


> Unfortunately, skeptics will not trust any article coming from "cleantechnica".


Seemed credible enough upon reading. As you know, sometimes, you can find truffles in mud... (same with our favorite San right, @garsh ? )


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

I made an effort to go beyond the clickbaiting title... and ended up as expected, feeling clickbaited... 

The Audi e-Tron could be intriguing, yet I tend to look at anything from the VAG group now with skeptical eyes. Plus it won't be cheap...
The Jag, as we've seen, has some appeal, yet it's price means it will definitely not be for the masses....
Was holding my breath for the Kona until I found out about its dimensional (exterior & trunk)...

Yep, for sure Model 3 can't come too soon... 

https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/4/17071640/geneva-motor-show-2018-vw-audi-mercedes-ev-tesla


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> I made an effort to go beyond the clickbaiting title... and ended up as expected, feeling clickbaited...
> 
> The Audi e-Tron could be intriguing, yet I tend to look at anything from the VAG group now with skeptical eyes. Plus it won't be cheap...
> The Jag, as we've seen, has some appeal, yet it's price means it will definitely not be for the masses....
> ...


So @Michael Russo is VAG the only group you now look at with skeptical eyes? That article makes me laugh, yet another auto show where everyone will be displaying their "Tesla Killing Products" that will be introduced to the masses many......many years from now, if ever. How many years has Tesla been around? How long have we heard about all the other plans? When these cars do hit the showrooms the salesmen will say "Oh yes, that's the new thing but look over here at what I can sell you cheaper". Who else has started building their FIRST battery factory or installed their FIRST charging station in a nationwide network? Who else has a car coming out that will do 2.9 0-60 AND/OR 600 miles or range? I mean I could keep going with Tesla Semi and Solar City and Space X etc. Of course none of this is against you personally but I sure do have a problem with all these claims from all these companies that have been around forever but can't change what they do or how they think. Even when the new kid shows them up at every turn! Here is a simple measure of success as far as I'm concerned, show me one, just one car that has a frunk from anyone else that you can buy today? That is what I mean by they can't change how they think about building cars.

I guess for me I look at all the other brands now with not only skeptical eyes but they truly make me laugh when I hear what they "might" be coming out with. I have no doubt some will eventually have good electric cars on the market but they will all be so late the to the party that it won't make a difference. What would they be doing if Tesla was not here? It would be the same thing they have always done and the same thing they want to keep on doing. As long as the majority of people will still buy the cr*p they sell, not much will change.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Mike Land said:


> So @Michael Russo is VAG the only group you now look at with skeptical eyes? (...)


LOL. Nice rhetorical question, Mike... 

Actually, I do give quite more credit to Renault-Nissan, Hyundai and, to some extent, Jaguar, for at least putting vehicles on the road; the rest are, until further notice, more in the 'Parole, Parole' category (an old Italian song, which means 'Words, words'... ) - though if I had to bet on the next one going forward, it would be Daimler, as I've said many times.

Totally agree with the rest of your post.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> LOL. Nice rhetorical question, Mike...
> 
> Actually, I do give quite more credit to Renault-Nissan, Hyundai and, to some extent, Jaguar, for at least putting vehicles on the road; the rest are, until further notice, more in the 'Parole, Parole' category (an old Italian song, which means 'Words, words'... ) - though if I had to bet on the next one going forward, it would be Daimler, as I've said many times.
> 
> Totally agree with the rest of your post.


Just wondering what is it about Daimler that makes you think they are ahead of the others? I'm curious because I know you follow this stuff closer than I do, I've gotten so skeptical about all of them that it all seems like lip service to me, like you say Parole, Parole!

What are they doing any different than the rest........


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Does anyone have a web site listing or comparing all current BEVs available, preferably ranking them by price or range or better yet cost per range? Anything even a few months old is already out of date. (guess that's a good problem)


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Nissan plans to have to two 'Leaves', adding an SUV with 225 miles of range on EPA cycle:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974674288753152005


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

First you read this... 
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-03-22/electric-cars-may-be-cheaper-than-gas-guzzlers-in-seven-years...
then this...
https://electrek.co/2018/03/21/gm-electric-vehicles-ceo-barra-trump-fuel-consumption/

GM's hypocrisy knows no bounds...


----------

